# Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I apologize for the pictures as I was in a hurry to try and get these done and delivered before we leave for a month to see the grandkids. I have a order for 100 pens and some pen and pencil kits from the director of the Art Gallery where a lot of my turnings are. These will be displayed and for sale at the Art Gallery. She said she didn't need all 100 right now but I could finish the rest as the year went on. Anyway here is 21 pens and pencils that went down today. Two were acrylic and the rest were all woods such as redwood, bocote, red heart, desert ironwood, rosewood, cherry, cherry/walnut, osage orange, walnut, holly, bubinga, and others. Finish was CA on most but also lacquer on the one's in the boxes.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

lol only 79 to go, they look great as I knew that they would. museum you say? cool


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job Bernie. Like I told Harry, I like the blue one best.
Have a great time with the Grandkids. Enjoy!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie you are making me wish for winter :fie: so I can get the hell out of the yard and back into the shop! 
They are superb! I am sure that order is going to get larger.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bernie

The are very stylish and I liked the choice of woods. 

Looks great and I always have a favorite, I like the Bocote the grains catch my eye first.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

<sings>
79 blanks for pens on the lathe,
79 blanks for pens,
Turn one down,
Make sure it's round,
78 blanks for pens on the lathe....
</sings>


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. Yep Deb took them down yesterday and they sold six before I even got out of the place. So late last night I finished 8 more up and took them down early this morning. I am trying to get a few of those done and some clock work done before next Thursday.


----------

